# Whats an Ork Homeworld like?



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

You always hear about Ork conquests on taking over other worlds, but you never hear about what original Ork homeworlds are like. Are they jungle? Arid wastelands? Any fluffmasters know what they would be like?

My first impression would be jungle-ish as it would have been hard evolutionary wise to hide from predators on an arid world with green skin, but maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I would say they had a kind of cyclical appearance.

Step 1 - Orks develop from fungi in whatever the natural flora and fauna is.

Step 2 - Orks hyper-evolve using archeotech or natural resources/aboriginal inhabitants.

Step 3 - Hyper evolution destroys the planets biosphere.

Step 4 - Orks now leave the planet on a waaagh. Leaving a wasteland and fungal spores.

Step 5 - Planet slowly recovers to a level to support life and then it all starts again at step 1.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Planets with a standard level Orkish civilisations are somewhat similar to human civilisations, except every single building is made of elaborate scrap metal.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

And/or terra cotta...every orky settlement I;ve ever seen has a destinctive southwestern feel to the buildings, lots of earthtones and the like. Like an arizona scrapyard


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

It looks like this:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> It looks like this:


Haha thats awesome.

You just gave me an idea...


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

pathwinder14 said:


> It looks like this:


Pathwinder ftw


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

love it


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I just couldn't resist. Ha, ha, ha.....


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm just imagining the huge piles of shite. All that eating...it's gotta go somewhere. maybe they leave worlds when it's too full of shite.
:lol:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't give Pathwinder another idea - he has proven cut n paste skills.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Hmmmmmm...... :lol:


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Copy-pasta and its hilarity aside (I used to live in AZ, is that picture from Sierra Vista?), Orks were genetically engineerd to be what they are. This means that they were likely seeded onto worlds and have no true homeworld. With the way their biology works, they can survive in nearly any climate, as long as it supports their life-cycle. It has been suggested that jungle is the best palce for their reproduction to work, but I have not seen any fluff that says they cannot be birthed in dry climates. On a world dominated by orks, you'll have two very distinct possibilities depending on whether we are talking feral or standard orks. Though they use similar technologies, standard orks have more of it. Standard orks are also far more aggressive than their feral brothes, generally speaking. :mrgreen:


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Actually, Orksih reproduciton does work just about anywhere, it's just that it works best in jungles because of the high availability of nutrients and the decreased likelihood of them getting spotted and killed.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Let this be a lesson!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

ahhh to have that much spare time AND motivation.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Jezlad said:


> Let this be a lesson!


Nooooo!! My Predator's Daemon is a Rastafarai? Now it will never get anything done...too busy smoking the Ganja. Bob Marley reincarnated into a tank Mon. Ha, ha, ha....


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

> Bob Marley reincarnated into a tank Mon. Ha, ha, ha....


 :lol: 
Certainly no more blood raging for him them!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Ah but he does get a special missions though.

Toke and hold at all costs.
Gearguard.
Wheres my Grinder.
AfghaniBush


You sure it is not from that rarely seen Legion The Rasta Raptors.

Now Iv'e forgotten the Original post......


.......Oh yeah Ork homeworlds. 
Orks will set up shop anywhere, years after they have been cleared from a planet the spores the release can suddenly become active and grow into Orkoid creatures each batch growing will grow into a more advanced Orkoid form from Squigs up to boyz.

They tend to do better on Jungle planets because Fungus likes those damp sort of conditions and they get the chance to go through the Squig hatching to boyz hatching out stages un molested to biuld more mumbers.

Then there is the fact that the more Orks there are Da Bigga an Stronga they get. (Da more you bash eds da bigga youz get.)


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

How many times do I have to tell you...don't drink the bong water.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Im guessing covered in lots of ork bodies :lol:


----------

